# Festo CPV-14-VI



## x-ecutor (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Hab da n kleines Problem hab daheim paar 
FESTO CPV-14-VI
FESTO CPV14-GE-ASI-2
FESTO CPV10-GE_ASI-2
FESTO CPV10-GE_ASI
und noch paar andere Module rumfliegen ..... hab von dem zeugs  würd des gerne verkaufen weil ichs net brauch  wer interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden!

----> ecutor@web.de


----------



## boriblau (29 November 2011)

*Festo Ventilinseln*

hi x-ecutor

was möchten sie für die ventile ? können sie mir fotos auf meine mail adresse schicken
joschilorenz@aol.com

danke


----------

